# Porch Roof Sagging



## BJBRUNE (Feb 27, 2011)

The overhang on my front porch is sagging, however it is only sagging on the right side.  Is this something to be concerned about/does it need to be repaired right away or is it just the settling of an 80 year old house? If it should be repaired are there any suggestions on what to do or where to begin?  Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks. 

I have added some photos of the porch.  The sagging is on the right side of the house (the first two photos).  Thanks again


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2011)

If this was a new house the footing for the posts would be as deep as the house foundation whith a concrete post to ground leval and a 6x6 post to hold up roof and everything else would be added later mostly decoration. If this is a new sag I would not suspect the concrete but the condition of the structer may come into question. Give us the location, maybe someone in your area will be familier with building practis for 80 yr old houses there.


----------

